# Why is everyone so afraid of an incubator that doesn't need water?



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

Why is everyone afraid of an incubator that doesn't need water? Not only that but doesn't need Lock Down or Counting days until hatch. You can hatch eggs every day even while putting new eggs in and have eggs at all stages in between all in the same incubator!

It works better the drier the air in it is since eggs don't need humidity to hatch!


----------

